# Trafo peavey cs-1000 calienta demasiado



## capitanp (Abr 16, 2008)

HOla como estan, esta ves posteo buscando un consejo de como devolver la aislacion electrica a un transformador

Les comento el caso tengo un transformador de una amplificador Peavey Cs-1000 el cual en vacio (afuera todo desconectado) consume 1.68 ampers en el primario por consiguiente por si solo ya consume 370 watts, las tensiones del del secundario son correctas y el amplificador funciona pero el transformador calienta demasiado

Tiene una opcion de cambiarlo a 240 volts y parece que calienta menos pero ya los reles de proteccion no funcionan bien

la opcion mas sensata es rebobinar el transformador pero es indesarmable porque esta soldado


Agradeceria si tienen otros metodos para mejorar la aislacion


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 23, 2008)

Demasiado no es medida, en condiciones normales estos transformadores sin señal y sin carga en el amplificador alcanzan después de media hora de 50 a 60 centigrados que al tacto pueden parecer bastante si tienes los voltajes y no cae la potencia probablemente todo este normal de todos modos si no lo tiene de fabrica (algunos modelos los traían) colocarle un fusible térmico a150 centigrados te vendría bien, espero este comentario te sea de ayuda


----------



## capitanp (Abr 28, 2008)

95 grados te parece mucho?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2008)

¿ Como te ves llendo a "La Casa del Transformador" ?

¿ Intentaste lo que te comente ?


----------



## Luis Alonso (Abr 29, 2008)

Evidentemente mi estimado, eso es demasiado para ese transformador con el amplificador sin señal y sin carga, y coincido con el mensaje anterior de el amigo fogonazo (hay que reemplazarlo)


----------



## Luis Yauck (Ago 8, 2008)

yo tengo una cs 1000 que tiene esas caracteristicas de temperatura elevada en el transformador hace 14 años y nunca se me quemo, consulte a un tecnico con experiencia y me dijo que funciona asì. por lo que comprove tenìa razon


----------

